# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  انقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه وسقوط العقوبه فــى ضوء الفقــه والقضـــــــاء.

## هيثم الفقى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه وسقوط العقوبه فــى ضوء الفقــه والقضـــــــاء


مقــــــدمـــــــة
الحمــد الله الذى علم الانسان مالم يعلــم , وهــداه الى الصراط المستقيم بعد أن كاد أن يضل الطريق ووفقه الى مافيه خير للمحامين والمحاماه , وأنه لمن دواعى سرورى أن أتناول فى هذا البحث المتواضع انقضاء الدعوى العموميه بمضى المده , وسقوط العقوبه بمضى المده , والفارق بينهما وفقا للنصوص القانونيه وعلى ضوء الفقه والقضاء .
سبب أختيار موضوع البحث وأهميته:
وذلك لكون الكثير من الساده المحامين والساده القضاه يقعون فى خطأ ما من حيث التفريق بين الإنقضاء والسقوط فهذا يحكمه مواد وذاك يحكمه مواد أخرى مختلفه عن الأولى فقد يطبق القاضى نصوص السقوط على الإنقضاء وهى الغالبه عند معظم القضاه ... وقد تكون الدعوى العموميه منقضيه بمضى المده ولايكون بعض على درايه بإنقضاء الدعوى العموميه ومن ثم لزم البحث وتقديم يد العون لكل مشتغل بالقانون .وسوف يقدم البحث من خلال ثلاث مباحث هى:-
المبحث الاول : تعريف الانقضاء وتعريف السقوط والمواد القانونيه التى تحكمهما .
المبحث الثانى: إنقضاء الدعوى العموميه فقها وقضاءا
المبحث الثالث: سقوط العقوبه الجنائيه فقها وقضاءا
خاتمــــــه


المبحث الاول
الفرع الاول
1- تعريف الدعوى العموميه :
- الدعوى العموميه
هى الدعوى الجنائيه التى تقوم بتحريكها النيابه العامه ضد المتهم بأرتكاب جريمة ما معاقب عليها طبقا لقانون العقوبات وقد تكون هذه الجريمه مخالفه أو جنحه أو جنايه 
2-تعريف الإنقضاء ( التقــادم) 
- الإنقضاء أو التقادم هو مضى مده معينه نص عليها القانون لاتتخذ الدوله أثناءها إجراء ما فى الجريمه المقترنه بحثا عمن أرتكبها ، وأما فى الحكم الصادر بعقاب مرتكبها تنفيذا لهذا العقاب ، فتنقضى بأنتهاء هذه المده حق الدوله فى مداومة التقصى عن الجريمه فى الحاله الأولى ، أو فى ملاحقة المحكوم عليه بعقوبتها فى الحاله الثانيه.
ففى الحاله الأولى فأن ما تقادم هو حق الدوله فى الدعوى الجنائيه وفى الثانيه فأن ماتقادم هو حق الدوله فى تنفيذ الجزاء الجنائى المحكوم به .وفى الحالتين تنقضى الرابطه الجنائيه الأجرائيه الناشئه من الجريمه .،
والخلاصه فأن إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه هو ذلك التقادم الذى تسرى مدته بشأن جريمة لم يصدر فيها بعد حكم جنائى نهائى غير قابل للطعن ، وتسرى مدة تقادم الدعوى الجنائيه فى جريمة ما منذ اليوم التالى لوقوع هذه الجريمه أو لأخر إجراءؤ إتخذ فيها إن كان ثمة إجراء قد تم بشأنها .
الفرع الثــانــى
المواد القانونيه التى تحكم إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه وسقوط العقوبه
أولا : إنقضاء الدعوى العموميه : جاءت المواد من 15 الى18 مكر ر من قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه وبينت ووضحت بما جاء بها من نصوص طرق إنقضاء الدعوى العموميه بمضى المده وبطريق التصالح وبينت كيفية إنقطاع هذه المده، ولتوضيح الرؤيه للقارىء العزيز فكان لابد من عرض النصوص سالفة الذكر وسنولى شرحهافيما بعد .
الماده (15)
‘‘ تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد الجنايات بمضى عشر سنين من يوم وقوع الجريمه ، وفى مواد الجنح بمضى 3 سنوات وفى مواد المخالفات بمضى سنه مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك، أما فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد 117، 126، 127، 282، 309 مكرر أ ، والجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الباب الثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والتى تقع بعد تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون فلاتنقضى الدعوى عنها بمضى المده .
ومع عدم الأخلال بأحكام الفقرتين السابقتين لاتبدأ المده المسقطه للدعوى الجنائيه فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الباب الرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات والتى تقع من موظف عام إلامن تاريخ إنتهاء الخدمه أو زوال الصفه مالم يبدأ التحقيق فيها قبل ذلك.‘‘ 
الماده (16) 
‘‘ لايوقف سريان المده التى تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائيه لأى سبب كان‘‘
الماده (17)
‘‘ تنقطع المده بإجراء التحقيق أو الأتهام أو المحاكمه وكذلك بالأمر الجنائى أو بإجراءات الأستدلال إذا إتخذت فى مواجهة المتهم أو أذا أـخطر بها بوجه رسمى وتسرى المده من جديد ابتداء من يوم الأنقطاع .
وأذا تعددت الأجراءات التى تقطع المده فأن سريان المده يبدأ من تاريخ أخر أجراء .‘‘
الماده(18)
‘‘ أذا تعدد المتهمون فأن إنقطاع المده بالنسبه لأحدهم يترتب عليها إنقطاع المده بالنسبه للباقين مالم تكن قد إتخذت ضدهم إجراْات قاطعه للمده .
الماده (18 مكرر)
‘‘ يجوز التصالح فى مواد المخالفات وكذلك فى مواد الجنح التى يعاقب عليها القانون فيها بغرامه فقط .
وعلى مأمور الضبط القضائى المختص عند تحرير المحضر أن يعرض التصالح على المتهم أو وكيله فى المخالفات ويثبت ذلك فى محضره. ويكون عرض التصالح فى الجنح من النيابه العامه .
وعلى المتهم الذى يقبل التصالح أن يدفع خلال خمس عشر يوما من اليوم التالى لعرض التصالح عليه، مبلغا يعادل ربع الحد الأقصى للغرامه المقرره للجريمه أو قيمة الحد الأدنى المقرر لها أيهما أكثر. ويكون الدفع الى خزانة المحكمه أو الى النياتبه العامه أو الى أى موظف عام يرخص له فى ذلك من وزير العدل .
ولايسقط حق المتهم فى التصالح بفوات ميعاد الدفع ولابإحالة الدعوى الجنائيه الى المحكمه المختصه إذا دفع مبلغا يعادل نصف الحد الأقصى للغرامه المقرره للجريمه أو قيمة الحد الأدنى المقرر لها أيهما أكثر.
وتنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه بدفع مبلغ التصالح ولو كانت مرفوعه بطريق الأدعاء المباشر ، ولايكون لذلك تأثير على الدعوى المدنيه.‘‘
الماده( 18 مكرر أ):
‘‘ للمجنى عليه_ ولوكيله الخاص_ فى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى المواد ( 241 فقرتان أولى وثانيه، 242 فقرات أولى وثانيه وثالثه ،244 فقره أولى ،265،321 مكرر،323،323 مكرر،323 مكرر أولا،324مكررا، 342، 354 ، 358 ، 360 ، 361 فقرتان أولى وثانيه، 369 )من قانون العقوبات وفى الأحوال الأخرى التى ينص عليها القانون ، أن يطلب الى النيابه العامه أو المحكمه بحسب الأحوال لإثبات صلحه مع المتهم ويترتب على الصلح إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه ولو كانت مرفوعه بطريق الأدعاء المباشر ، ولاأثر للصلح على حقوق المضرور من الجريمه .
ثانيا : المواد الخاصه بسقوط العقوبه الجنائيه:
- وضحت المواد من 528 الى532 سقوط العقوبه والشروط الواجب توافرها لسقوط العقوبه والأستثناءات الوارده عليها والموانع التى ترد على سريان المده .ولزم الأمر عرض نصوص المواد لتكون مرٌاة القارىء خلال الشرح .
الماده(528 ) :
‘‘ تسقط العقوبه المحكوم بها فى جنايه بمضى عشرين سنه ميلاديه إلاعقوبة الأعدام فأنها تسقط بمضى ثلاثين سنه .
وتسقط العقوبه المحكوم بها فى جنحه بمضى خمس سنوات ، وتسقط العقوبه المحكوم بها فى مخالفه بمضى سنتين ‘‘
الماده (529) :
‘‘ تبدأ المده من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائيا ، الاإذا كانت العقوبه محكوم بها غيابيا من
محكمة الجنايات فى جنايه ، تبدأ المده من يوم صدور الحكم .‘‘
الماده ( 530)
‘‘ تنقطع المده بالقبض على المحكوم عليه بعقوبه مقيده للحريه وبكل إجراء من إجراءات التنفيذ التى تتخذ فى مواجهته أو أتصل الى علمه .
الماده (531 )
‘‘ فى غير مواد المخالفات تنقطع المده أيضا، اذا أرتكب المحكوم عليه فى خلالها جريمه من نوع الجريمه المحكوم عليه من أجلها أو مماثله لها .
الماده ( 532 ) :
‘‘ يوقف سريان المده كل مانع يحول دون مباشرة التنفيذ سواء كان قانونا أو ماديا ويعتبر وجود المحكوم عليه فى الخارج مانعا يوقف سريان المده .‘‘
وبعد أن أنتهينا من عرض المواد القانونيه التى جاء بها قانون الأجراْءات الجنائيه الخاصه بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه وسقوط العقوبه سننتقل فى المبحث التالى الى الشرح والتعليق على نصوص المواد وكيفية تطبيقها على الوقائع والجرائم التى تكون جديره بالتطبيق معلقا عليه بالأحكام الصادره من محكمة النقض .

المبحـــــــث الثانى
إنقضــــــــــاء(تقادم) الدعــــوى الجنـــــائيــــــــه
تمهيد:
التقادم فكره عامه فى محيط القانون المدنى والجنائى، فصاحب الحق الذى يظل ساكنا لمده طويله دون المطالبه بحقه لمده معينه ، يسقط حقه فى الألتجاء الى القضاء ، لأنقضاء حقه بمضى المده.
ففى القانون المدنى، سكوت الدائن عن مطالبته المدين بحقه يحرمه من إمكان الألتجاء الى القضاء بعد مضى المده المقرره فى القانون.
ويلاحظ أن تقادم الدعوى الجنائيه يختلف عن تقادم العقوبه بمضى المده، فلكى تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده يجب أن تمضى فتره معينه من يوم وقوع الجريمه ، بدون إنقطاع ، وأن تكون الدعوى قائمه ولم تنقضى بحكم بات .

الفرع الأول
أساس التقادم ( الإنقضاء)
الأساس الأول الذى جعله المشرع علة تقادم الدعوى الجنائيه هو نسيان الجريمه فمضى مده معينه على إرتكاب الجريمه دون إتخاذ إجراء فيها يمحوها من الأذهان ويدرجها فى حيز النسيان ، وةلم يعد الرأى العام يطالب بتوقيع العقاب على مرتكبها ، بعد أن محى الزمن الآثار الماديه والمعنويه المترتبه على وقوعها.
فقد وازن المشرع بين فكرتين متعارضتين هما أساس حق العقاب . أولهما فكرة العداله ، والأخرى المصلحه العامه ، وغلب أحدهما على الأخرى فأذا كانت العداله المطلقه تأبى الأخذ بفكرة الأنقضاء بمجرد مضى فتره من الزمن ، فأن المصلحه العامه تدعو الى الأخذ بتلك الفكرة لأنه بمرور الزمن ، تنسى الجريمه ، ومن مصلحة المجتمع أسدال ستار النسيان حتى لاتثار مشاعر الحقد والأنتقام . ومادامت الجريمه قد نسيت فليس من المصلحه عقاب الجانى. وقد اخذ المشرع المصرى بفكرة التقادم فى معظم الجرائم أيا كان طبيعتها.

الفرع الثانى
مدة التقادم وكيفية إحتساب مدة التقادم 
1- مدة التقادم:
تختلف المده المقرره فى قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده حسب نوع الجريمه ماأذا كانت جنايه أو جنحه أو مخالفه، فتنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد الجنايات بمضى عشر سنوات وفى مواد الجنح بمضى ثلاث سنوات وفى مواد المخالفات بمضى سنه ، مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
2-كيفية أحتساب مدة التقادم :
تحتسب مدة التقادم بالتقويم الميلادى . فقد نصت الماده 560 من قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه على أن ‘‘ جميع المدد المبينه فى هذا القانون تحسب بالتقويم الميلادى‘‘
3-بدء سريان مدة التقادم
لما كان التقادم مبنيا على قرينة النسيان فقد حدد المشرع بدء سريان مدة التقادم ‘‘ من يوم وقوع الجريمه‘‘ سواء كانت الجريمه مجهوله أم معلومه لأن القانون لم يميز بين الحالتين. وكذلك تسرى المده من تاريخ أخر إجحراء من الإجراءات التى قطعت التقادم . ولايدخل فى حساب المده اليوم الذى وقعت فيه الجريمه، أو يحصل فيها الإجراء القاطع للمده، وأنما تبدأ المده من اليوم التالى له. وهذا الرأى هو الراجح فقها وقضاءا لأن مدة التقادم تحسب بالأيام لابالساعات وقد أوضحت ذلك الماده ( 15 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه.
الفرع الثالث
التقادم فى مواد الجنايات 
جاءت الماده 15 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه وبينت التقادم فى الجنايه وذلك من خلال النص على أن ‘‘ تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد الجنايات بمضى عشر سنوات من يوم وقوع الجريمه ...............‘‘
هذه الفقره بينت المده التى تنقضى بها الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد الجنايات ، وفى هذه الحاله تسرى مدة التقادم من اليوم التالى لوقوع الجنايه إن لم يتخذ فيها إجراء ما ،أو من اليوم التالى لأخر إجراء إتخذفيها سواء كان هذا الأجراء أمر بضبط وإحضار متهم أو معاينه أو سؤالا لشاهد أو قرار بألاوجه لأقامة الدعوى أو قرارلا من محكمة الجنايات منعقده فى غرفة المشسوره برفض إستئناف القرار بألاوجه ، ووقفت الأمور عند ذلك ولم يحدث جديد ، إنقضت مدة التقادم .
وحيث أن المحاكمه فى مواد الجنايات تلزم حضور المتهم جلسات المحاكمه فأن لم يحضر جلسات المحاكمه وصدر الحكم فى مادة الجنايه فى غيبته ففى هذه الحاله لو أعتبر الحكم الغيابى فى جنايه إجراء قضائيا غير نهائى تبدأ بعده فى السريان مدة تقادم الدعوى وهى أقصر من مدة تقادم العقوبه ، يصبح المتهم الغائب أحسن حظا من المتهم الذى حضر وحكم عليه نهائيا بالعقوبه وصارت الرابطه الأجرائيه الجنائيه لاتنقضى معه إلابمضى مده أطول هى مدة تقادم العقوبه.
فللتسويه فى الحكم بينهما ، إعتبر الحكم الغيابى فى جنايه مثل الحكم الحضورى من ناحية المده اللازمه بعده لإنقضاء الرابطه الجنائيه وهى مدة تقادم العقوبه . وهذا ماعنته الماده 394 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه بنصها على أنه ‘‘ لايسقط الحكم الصادر غيابيا من محكمة الجنايات فى جنايه بمضى المده وأنما تسقط العقوبه المحكوم بها ويصبح الحكم نهائيا بسقوطها ‘‘.
وبذلك فأن الحكم الغيابى فى جنايه رغم كونه إجراءا جنائيا غير نهائى يأخذ حكم الأجراء النهائى من حيث مدة التقادم اللازمه للقضاء على الرابطه الجنائيه الإجرائيه فتكون عشرين سنه بدلا من العشر سنين الكافيه للقضاء على الدعوى الجنائيه ، فهذا إسثناء يرد على الأصل.
خلاصة القول:
أن إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه بالنسبه لمواد الجنايات يبدأسريانه من اليوم التالى لوقوع الجريمه دون إجراء من جهة الحكومه حتى إنقضاء مدة التقادم ، وإن الحكم الغيابى فى مواد الجنايات لايسقط بمضى المده وإنما تسقط العقوبه المحكوم بها .
الفرع الرابع
التقادم فى مواد الجنح
تمهيد:
تقادم الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد الجنح هو ذلك التقادم الذى تسرى مدته بشأن جريمة لم يصدر فيها بعد حكم جنائى نهائى غير قابل للطعن فيه ينسبها الى شخص معين وينزل بهذا الشخص من أجلها جزاءا معينا ، مهما اتخذ فيها من الإجراءات ولو كان كان قد صدر فيها حكم إبتدائى غيابى ترك بدون اعلان لشخص المحكوم عليه كى يعارض فيه هذا الأخير ،اذ أنه بإنقضاء مدة التقادم منذ اليوم التالى للجريمه أو منذ اليوم التالى لأخر إجراء أتخذ فيها ، يضيع على الدوله نهائيا حقها فى إتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائيه الكفيله بملاحقة كل من أقترف الجريمه والسعى وراء مجازاته من أجلها .،
النص القانونى:
جاءت الماده (15) اجراءات جنائيه فى فقرتها الأولى وقررت‘‘ تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه فى مواد ......................... وفى مواد الجنح بمضى 3 سنوات وفى مواد المخالفات بمضى سنه مالم ينص القانون على حلاف ذلك .‘‘
التعليـــــــــق:هذه الفقره بينت المده التى تنقضى بها الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده فى مواد الجنح وهى ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم التالى للجريمه أو منذ اليوم التالى لأخر إجراء أتخذ فيها . وهنا يثور التساؤل عن كيفية أثارة هذا الأنقضاء أو المطالبه بتطبيقه ؟ 
فهناك طرق عدة رسمها القانون لأثارة هذا الأنقضاء والمطالبه بتطبيقه على جنحة ما ..
1- فأنه فى حالة صدور حكم غيابى فى جنحة ما فى يوم ما .. فأن يبدأ إحتساب مدة الثلاث سنوات من اليوم التالى للحكم الغيابى وبعدها بيوم يقوم المتهم بالتقرير بالمعارضه فى الحكم الغيابى .، ويقوم بأثارة الدفع بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه أمام المحكمه التى تنظر الجنحه ولما أن هذا الدفع من الدفوع الجوهريه المتعلقه بالنظام العام التى يجوز أثارته فى أية حاله تكون عليها الدعوىولو لأول مره أمام محكمة النقض ، ويشترط أن يكون فى الحكم مايفيد صحة هذا الدفع . ولكونه من الدفوع الجوهريه فأن يستوجب على المحكمه أن تعرض له إيرادا وردا ، كما يجب أن تتعرض له المحكمه من تلقاء نفسها حتى ولو لم يدفع به الخصوم.العوائق التى تعترض الحكم بالأنقضاء:وهذه أحدى الحالات التى يثار فيها الدفع بالأنقضاء ، ولكن هناك بعض العوائق التى تعترض تطبيق نص الماده 15 من قانون الأجراءات وهذا العائق هو نص الماده 398 من قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه التى نصت على أنه 
‘‘ تقبل المعارضه فى الأحكام الغيابيه الصادره فى المخالفات والجنح وذلك من المتهم أو من المسئول عن الحقوق المدنيه فى خلال العشرة أيام التاليه لإعلانه بالحكم الغيابى خلاف ميعاد المسافه القانونيه ، ويجوز أن يكون هذا الإعلان بملخص على نموزج يصدر به قرار من وزير العدل ، وفى جميع الأحوال لايعتد بالأعلان لجهة الأداره . (1)
ومع ذلك أذا كان إعلان الحكم لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإن ميعاد المعارضه بالنسبه اليه فيما يختص بالعقوبه المحكوم بها يبدأ من يوم علمه بحصول الإعلان، وإلاكانت المعارضه جائزه حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضى المده .
ويجوز أن يكون إعلان الأجكام الغيابيه والأحكام المعتبره حضوريا طبقا للمواد ( 238) الى (241) بواسطة أحد رجال السلطه العامه وذلك فى الحالات المنصوص عليها فى الفقره الثانيه من الماده(234) ‘‘
فهذا الماده أوضحت وبينت الميعاد المنصوص عليه قانونا للمعارضه فى الأحكام الغيابيه ، وهذا الميعاد هو عشرة أيام من تاريخ اعلان الحكم الغيابى وليس من تاريح الحكم ، وجاءت وأوجبت أن يكون الأعلان لشخص المتهم وأكدت أنه لايعتد بالأعلان لجهة الأداره .
فلوأفترضنا أن الحكم الغيابى إعلن للمتهم مع أحد رجال الأداره فأن هذا الأعلان لايعتد به ويظل ميعاد التقرير بالمعارضه مفتوح للمتهم ، الى أن تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده .
ولذا يلجأ بعض القضاه الى طلب شهاده من قلم تنفيذ الأحكام فى حالة قيام المتهم بأبداء الدفع بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه وذلك لبيان عما اذا كان المتهم إعلن بالحكم الغيابى من عدمه .
وهذا بالفعل مايتطلبه القانون . فاذا كان هناك إعلان .. فهل هذا ألاعلان لشخص المتهم أم مع جهة الأداره فأن كانت الأولى أنقطع التقادم وإن كانت الثانيه فأنه لاتثريب على هذا الأعلان ويقضى القاضى بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه .
وهناك بعض القضاه يقعون فى خطأ فى تطبيق نص الماده 15 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه ويخلطون بينها وبين الماده 532 من ذات القانون ويطلبون من المتهم شهادة تحركات لبيان عما اذا كان المتهم كان متواجدا خلال هذه المده داخل القطر المصرى من عدمه فأن كان خارج القطر فيعتبر وجوده خارج البلاد قطع للتقادم وهذا خطأ .
لأن القانون تطلب ذلك فى حالة سقوط العقوبه وليس إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه . وهذا ماسوف نبينه فى الجزء الخاص بسقوط العقوبه .
2- إنقضاء الدعوى العموميه فى الأحكام الحضوريه أو المعتبره حضوريه .
يثور التساؤل هنا ايضا هل يجوز اثارة الدفع بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه فى الأحكام الحضوريه والمعتبره حضوريا ؟؟
نعم يجوز إبداء هذا الدفع لأن القانون تطلب بعضا من الشروط لتطبيق هذا النص على هذه الأحكام .
فالحكم الصادر حضوريا فى جنحة ما .. فأن القانون أعطى الحق للمتهم للطعن على هذا الحكم بطريق الأستئناف وقد حدد القانون ميعادا للإستئناف هو عشرة أيام ( مادة 406 ) إجراءات جنائيه . فقد لايقوم المتهم بإستئناف الحكم فى الميعاد المقرر قانونا ويظل أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ثم يقوم بالتقرير بالإستئناف على الحكم الصادر ضده ن فهنا يكون التقرير بالأستئناف بعد الميعاد ولذا يلزم أن يقدم المتهم دليل عذر للقاضى ليكون سببا لعدم إستئنافه الحكم .
وفى هذه الحاله إذا قبل القاضى دليل العذر وأطمئن له فأن الدفع بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه يكون مقبولا وبالتالى يحكم القاضى بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده .
ولكن فى معظم الأحوال يلجأ الغالبيه من القضاه وبصفه خاصه فى الجنح التى تتعلق بمعاملات ماليه الحكم بعدم قبول الإستئناف للتقرير به بعد الميعاد ولعدم الأطمئنان لدليل العذر . والأطمئنان وعدم الأطمئنان لدليل العذر سلطة تقديريه للقاضى لارقابه عليه فى ذلك من محكمة النقض .
3-إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه فى الأحكام الغيابيه فى الجنح المستأنفه :
سبق وأن نوهنا أنه يجب للحكم بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه فى الأحكام الحضوريه أو المعتبره حضوريا والذى مر عليها أكثر من ثلاث سنوات أن يكون هناك دليلا للعذر الذى منع المتهم من التقرير بالأستئناف فى الميعاد وأن تطمئن اليه المحكمه فأن إطمئنت أليه قبل الدفع وإن لم تطمئن رفض الدفع .
فأن كان الحكم الصادر غيابيا من محكمة الجنح المستأنفه فأن يجب البحث عما اذا كان الأستئناف تم التقرير به فى الميعاد أم لا ... معرفة عما اذا كان المتهم أعلن بالحكم الغيابى خلال عشرة أيام من صدوره وأن يكون الأعلان لشخصه أم لا طبقا للمادتين 398 ، 418 من قانون الأجراءات الجنائيه. ، فأن كان التقرير فى الميعاد وأن المتهم لم يعلن بالحكم الغيابى خلال الثلاث سنوات فأن الدفع بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه يكون فى محله وعلى المحكمه أن تحكم به من تلقاء نفسها . وأن كان التقرير بالأستئناف ليس فى الميعاد فأنه يلزم تقديم دليل عذر خلال الفتره مابين الحكم الصادر من محكمة أول درجه والتقرير بالاستئناف وأن تطمئن اليه المحكمه وفى كل الأحوال لايلزم تقديم دليل عذر مابين الفتره التى صدر فيه الحكم الغيابى ومابين التقرير بالمعارضه . لأنه فى هذا يكون مجال التطبيق هو نص المادتين 398 ، 418 من قانو الأجراءات التى تطلبت الأعلان فقط دون سواه .
4- هناك حالة اخرى تنقضى فيها الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده
وهذه الحاله تكون من يوم وقوع الجريمه ويمر أكثر من ثلاث سنوات دون إتخاذ إجراء ما بخصوص هذه الواقعه( الجنحه) وبها تنقضى الدعوى الجنائيه ، وهناك حالة اخرى كما لو قضى بأنه اذا اعلن الحكم الأستئنافى الغيابى لشخص المتهم فى 25/11/1967 فعارض فيه فى اليوم ذاته وتحدد لنظر معارضته جلسة 31/12/1967 وفيها اجلت الدعوى اداريا فى غيبته لجلسة 3/3/1968 لاعلانه شخصيا ، ثم توالى تأجيلها بعد ذلك فى غيبته أيضا لاعلانه فى شخصه أو فى محل اقامته ، غير أنه أعلن كل هذه المرات لجهة الأداره تبعا لعدم الأستدلال على محل أقامته بشارع ريحان رقم 71 مع أن هذا المحل كان فى رقم 70 من ذات الشارع , وبحجة تركه مسكنه وعدم الأستدلال عليه أعلن للنيابه لآخر جلسه نظرت فيها القضيه بتاريخ 3/1/1971 ، فحكم فى هذه الجلسه بإنقضاء الدعوى الجنائيه بمضى المده ، فان هذا الحكم يكون فى محله لأن كل الاعلانات التى وجهت الى المنتهم وقعت باطله لعدم إجرائها فى محل اقامته الكائن برقم 70 لابرقم71 فى شارع ريحان ، فكانت كلها غير مجديه فى قطع مدة التقادم التى أنقضت كلها دون أن يتخللها اعلان صحيح قاطع لها (*)

منقول وهو جزء من بحث لم يكتمل لاستاذ علاء النفيلى لما له من قيمه واهميه*

----------

